# Erfahrungen mit Touchscreen Handys



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,
Ich werde mir im nächsten Monat einen neuen Handyvertrag machen.
Aber ich bin mir noch unsicher, was es für eins werden soll.
Was es auf jedenfall haben soll, ist das Touchscreen.
Hatte mir schon mal einige angeschaut, weis aber nicht, wie sie im Altag sind.
Meine Auswahl viel auf das Iphone 3G, Omnia oder HTC Touch HD.
Falls jemand eines der Handys besitzt, könnte er ja seine eigenen Erfahrungen bitte hier mitteilen. 
Falls das Nokia N97 noch rechtzeitig erscheint, würde ich mir das sogar auch mal nähher anschauen.
Ihr könnt auch andere Vorschläge mir unterbreiten. 
Bin für alles offen.
Ausser!!! das Blackberry 9500, das kenn ich schon und hat mir nicht gefallen.
Danke


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze seit mehr als einem Jahr das iPhone und bin absolut davon überzeugt. Noch nie hat mir ein Telefon so viele Möglichkeiten gegeben, Software zu nutzen oder eben jegliche Synchronisation mit Office-Produkten zu verwirklichen. Das dazu noch ein hochwertiger MP3-Player verbaut ist, macht die Sache zusätzlich interessant.

Die Softwareauswahl ist wohl kaum von anderen Herstellern zu schlagen!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Februar 2009)

Man ist doch dann aber sehr von Apple abhängig wegen anderer Software, oder?


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2009)

Äh jein. Allerdings gehören diverse Eingriffe in die Software des Telefons dazu. So etwas wird aber hier im Forum nicht diskutiert - darum erwähne ich es jetzt auch nicht. Es gibt einschlägige Foren, die Informationen en Masse bereithalten.


----------



## M4jestix (12. Februar 2009)

Hi, 

ich benutze schon seit längerer Zeit das LG Viewty (KU990) und bin damit auch voll zufrieden. Wer sonst keine DigiCam besitzt ist meiner Meinung nach für gelegentliche Schnappschüsse oder einfdach gelegentliche Fotos mit der 5Mpix Kamera gut bedient und auch die Menüführung ist leicht und verständlich. 

Ich bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher ob es von dem Gerät mittlerweile einen Nachfolger gibt und auch meine Meinung muss sich nicht mit der von anderen teilen. Sieht halt jeder anders.

MfG


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (12. Februar 2009)

also ich nutze nun schon ein paar monate das htc touch diamond und bin absolut zufrieden
noch nie hatte ich ein handy mit einer solchen geballten anregung zu jeglicher interaktivität
das handy wurde nunmehr schon in einigen magazinen und zeitschriften getestet und war nie schlechter als "gut" und das kann ich nur bestätigen
kritikpunkte sind einzig der relativ schwache akku und die leichte verzögerung bei manchen eingaben, die aber teilweise mit der aktuellen firmware schon behoben wurden und mit der nächsten evtl weiter behoben werden
das handy wird zudem als businesshandy verkauft, aber eigentlich ist es mehr ein handy für grenzenlosen spaß
im netz gibt es unzählige freeware um das ganze handy anzupassen
von gimmicks, wie wasserwaage bis hin zu klassikspielen wie "kniffel" oder "uno" ist alles dabei
das smartphone ist unglaublich vielseitig und ich könnte zufriedener nicht sein
bei fragen gerne pn oder hier
grüße

bei interesse:
HTC ? Touch Phone, PDA Phone, Smartphone, Mobile Computer: Products ? HTC Touch Diamond: Overview

ps:
im gegensatz zum iphone gibt es das handy unter verschiedenen namen bei allen netzanbietern!


----------



## davidenine (12. Februar 2009)

Das IPhone hat den besten Touchscreen.Der reagiert schnell und unterstützt auch Multitouch(<ist nur beim IPhone möglich,wegen Patent).Dafür sind Kamera und Akku nicht so gut.Ich würde bis Juni warten,denn da kommt (nicht 100% sicher)ein neues IPhone auf den Markt.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Februar 2009)

Solange kann ich aber net warten. Zur not kann ich es ja im Juni bei der Bucht verkaufen und mir ein Neues bestellen. 
Kamera ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich eh nie grossartig mit dem Handy Fotos mache, dazu habe ich meine Digital Kamera.
Was ich gehört habe, ist das mit der neuen Firmware 2.2 die Akku leistung beim Iphone verlängert wird.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2009)

Schwache Akkuleistung? Hmm. Ich telefoniere teilweise bis zu 4 Stunden täglich und dabei hält der Akku gut und gerne noch drei Tage durch. Einzig der MP3-Player sorgt manchmal dafür, dass der Akku bereits nach 1,5 - 2 Tagen runter ist.

Ob die aktuelle Software allerdings einen Schub bringt, kann ich nicht sagen. Momentan bin ich noch auf 2.1 unterwegs (aktuell = 2.2 ???)


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Februar 2009)

Genau genommen Firmware 2.2.1


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab das Samsung F480 und bin absolut überzeugt. Nur der Prozessor könnte etwas schneller sein. Aber das ist doch bei jedem System der Fall.


----------



## caine2011 (13. Februar 2009)

das htc touch ist absolut genial, es kostet zwar utopische summen, aber das display ist gigantisch und reagiert schnell, man hat win mobile 6.1 drauf, 
es ist also eine bedienung wie auf dem heimischen rechner, man kann office dokument verfassen, richtig im inet surfen nicht wie mit den üblichen handybrowsern.

also ich kann dir das handy in jedem fall empfehlen da man wenn im sommer win 7 mobile raus kommt, dies auch nutzen kann

ganz klar für das htc touch
erwähntes htc diamond ist der kleine bruder des touch hd


----------



## jaiby (13. Februar 2009)

Ich selbst habe ein HTC Herald (VPA Compact IV), ist etwas älter....
Aber ich arbeite bei einem grooooßen Elektronikladen, versende da die defekten sachen. HTC war noch nicht dabei, Iphones schon öfter. Sonst geht von Touchscreenhandys kaum etwas in die Reperatur.

Was mein Bruder hat und cih echt gut finde: BlackBerry Storm

Ich finde den Touchscreen gut, wenn man etwas anklicken möchte, drückt man den Bildschirm runter und hat so auch ein Klick  man merkt also auch, was man macht.

Schnell ist es auch.

Aber ich bleibe bei meinem VPA  Ich brauche meine zusätzlche qwertzi tastatur zum touchscreen...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. Februar 2009)

Das HTC Touch HD würde mir auch gefallen, bloss bin ich dann an O² gebunden wo wir hier kein Empfang haben und es ist noch sau Teuer.
Schaue mir morgen mal noch das Nokia 5800 an. Mal sehen, wie da die Touchscreen funktion ist. 
Aber wie es zur Zeit aussieht, wird es wohl doch zu 90% das Iphone in weiss mit 16GB werden. Finde die Bedienung am einfachsten und direkten.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir heute mal das Nokia 5800 angeschaut und muss sagen, es reagiert so schnell wie das Iphone. Einfach genial wie die das gemacht haben. Ohne viel gewalt reagiert der Bildschirm. Wenn die die Technik ins N97 stecken, wird das das Handy des Jahres. Aber leider dauert es noch bis das N97 erscheint.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Februar 2009)

Mir persönlich wär das iPhone zu teuer. Ich habe momentan noch ein W950i, hat ja auch ein Touchscreen. Seit dem gilt für mich: nie wieder ohne Touchscreen und "richtiges" Betriebssystem! Es ist einfach zu geil, die alten Lucas Arts-Klassiker unterwegs zu spielen.
Da ich demnächst wohl auch mein Vertrag verlängere, stehe ich dann auch vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Hab mir auch schon so einige angeguckt, bis jetzt gefällt mir das Xperia von Sony Ericsson am besten. Das hat einfach alles. Das Touch HD zwar auch, ist mir aber zu teuer. Für den Unterschied hol ich mir lieber nochmal 4gb ram oder so. Außerdem kann man nicht mehr alle WinMobile-Programme drauf installieren. Wenn du nicht umbedingt ein Betriebssystem wie WinMobile oder Symbian brauchst, würde ich mir mal das LG KC910 Renoir oder so angucken. Das hat ein super P/L, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Preylord (19. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir auch zum Touch HD raten , mal vom Riesen Disp abgesehen
kann es so ziemlich alles was der Apfel nicht kann ... lies mal das 

HTC Touch HD - Das wichtigste zu diesem Gerät - Windows Mobile wm, Pocket PC ppc und Smartphone Forum

ich selbst habe einen Touch Dual hatte aber ein HD mehrere Tage zum
"Spielen" ausgeliehen...wird sicher mein nächstes  

Ok der Preis...aber naja wenn man was gescheites will 

mfg


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2009)

Ich werf mal das Nokia 5800 Xpress Music in die Runde!!


----------



## OGDOX (20. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir das HTC HD empfehlen. Es fühlt sich sehr hochwertig an. Der Touchscreen ist jetzt nicht so schnell wie Iphone aber durch die hohe Auflösung geht das i.O. Es zeigt sich besonders bei hochauflösenden Filmen gut. Das Nokia 5800 ist technisch ok aber ganzes Gehäuse aus Plastik ?

Paar Bilder von meinem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitras2 (3. April 2009)

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit das i900 Omnia gekauft,
und bin voll zufrieden. 

Es ist schnell, zuverlässig und bietet SEHR viele Funktionen.
HSDPA, GPS, WLAN, Bluetooth, Radio, 5m Pixel Kammera, ...
Auserdem ist schon  eine sehr gute Navigationssoftware enthalten

Die Akkulaufzeit ist wirklich gut:
Wenn ich das Omnia ohne GPS, BT, Handy und WLAN lauflen lasse
(also nur das WinMob mit meinen Anwendungen) dan hällt das bis zu einer Woche.

Wenn ALLE Funk-schnittstellen aktiviert sind, dann hält das i900
immernoch gut 20 Stunden.



Der Touchscreen reagiert gut, benötigt aber ein bisschen Druch (ist abber völlig OK). Auf diese Weise wird das unbeabsichtigte Auslösen von Funktionen mit den Handballen oä verhindert.


Ich könne noch mehr aufzählen (mach ich aber nur wenn du interesse hast)
(Bitte PN an mich)

MfG
Mitras2

Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten ...


----------



## Siffer81 (10. April 2009)

Bin auch am schauen für ein cooles Touchscreen Handy, aber es sollte auch eine gute Kamera haben und natürlich gute bedienung und mindesten 3.5Zoll Display, will ja was sehen ^^ hatte bis jetzt immer Nokia, hab mir auch das HTC Touch HD angeschaut, ist ein cooles gerät, viele funktionen, ist schnell, und ist sogar ein Etui und eine 8GB karte im Lieferumfang dabei, aber die Kamera ist ned so gut, schlechte linse und kein Blitz, die Video funktion soll auch ned so supper sein, aber sonst sicher besser als das Iphone.

Ich hab mich nun endschieden auf die neue kommende generation zu warten, werde mich dann endweder für das Samsung i8910HD (OmniaHD) oder für dass N97 endscheiden und dann vertragsverlängerung machen.


----------



## tricydesign (15. April 2009)

Also ich habe das Sony Ericsson Xperia X1, lange habe ich mir die neuen Smartpones angeschaut und habe denn nach vieln vielen test die ich mir durchgelesen habe mich für das Xperia entschieden. Es hat alles was du brauchst es ist robust, Edles Design, eine sehr gute Kamera, QWERTZ tastatur usw.

Also wenn du ein Allrounder möchtest denn ist dieses Handy genau das richtige für dich.


----------



## braini86 (24. April 2009)

hi,

ich hab seit ein paar monaten das xda diamond pro (=htc touch pro) und bin absolut zufrieden. ich hatte davor den xda orbit2(=htc touch cruise) und davor einen xda mini s (=htc wizard). die software die es für windows mobile geräte/phones gibt ist glaube ich selbst von apple nicht zu übertreffen. einfach googeln und du findest hunderte von foren und seiten mit tipps und software für ALLES.
die touch bedienung ist immer einwandfrei und leicht, anfangs vllt ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber dann echt spitze.
die kameras sind wie schon erwähnt bei htc meistens leider recht schlecht. bei guten lichtverhältnissen aber absolut ok.
die tastatur an meinem diamond pro ist für mich unverzichtbar, einfach viel besser zu bedienen als die touchtastatur (wobei die auch gelungen ist). durch die hardwaretastatur hat man auch das ganze display zur anzeige. beim touch HD z.b. hast du zwar ein größeres display (800x480 statt 640x480) aber die 160 pixel brauchst du mindestens für die touchtastatur, also auch fürn arsch. außer beim videos schauen. zum surfen, wenn man nicht viel schreiben muss ist das große display vom HD auch besser.

das Sony ericsson xperia X1 stand bei mir auch zu auswahl, habe mich aber trotzdem für meinen touch pro entschieden.

auf youtube gibts auch tonnenweise tests, vergleiche, usw zu allen handys...

wenns dann ein windows mobile phone sein soll, xda-developers - Xda-developers! dort gibts wirklcih alles!!!! stichwort s2u2... absolut geil 

gruß


----------



## vin vom Dorf (24. April 2009)

Hi,

Ich schreib diesen Beitrag grad mit meinem t-mobile G1, das geht wunderbar!
Die vollständige qwertz tastatur ist meiner meinung nach der große vorteil
gegenüber dem iphone! (Auch wenn die groß- und kleinschreibung nervt, wie
man hier sieht ^^) 

Was nicht so gut ist ist die akku laufzeit (bei ausgiebiger nutzung 1 tag) und 
die kamera! 

Der touchscreen funktioniert wunderbar, die menüführung ist auch schön
Übersichtlich und man hat die möglichkeit, verknüpfungen und ordner anzulegen.
Das betriebssystem Android basiert auf linux, was ich auch als vorteil sehe.

Ein ganz großes plus ist auch der android marktplatz, auf dem es unzählige
Anwendungen und spiele kostenlos gibt. Viele sind zwar noch in der beta, aber
man hat schon sehr viele möglichkeiten das g1 anzupassen und zu erweitern.

Gruß
Vin


----------

